# My (1st) Grandson



## Popeye (Apr 11, 2008)

Jacob Charles Allen, my (1st) Grandson was born April 7. 7 lbs 13 oz and 21". Sounds like a keeper to me.


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats Grandpa! 

I'm assuming everything went well and mom and bay are doing ok! 


:beer:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, everyone is doing well. Well maybe not so much the Grand Daughter. She's a year old and doesn't want to give up being the center of attention.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats, I remember the day I becam an uncle like it was yesterday, actually 4 and a half years ago. I can only hope to be blessed with children and grand children one day. 

PS Great name, while my name is actually James, everyone calls me Jake


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats FH! Prayers sent for healthy young one and quick recovery for mom.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the "little one's" little one!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats Gramps!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats Grandpa! 8)


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 12, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## captclay (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats Remember-Spoil them and send them home.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats Pop-Pop :wink:


----------



## mtnman (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats Pap! I still waiting for my first grand child but I think I can wait a while longer!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 12, 2008)

Down in Texas, where all the grandkids are, grandfathers are never called grandfather and rarely, grandpa. Most are called Paw-Paw, Pop-Pop or something like that. With me having served in the Navy I have been dubbed Popeye.


----------



## SMDave (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations there!


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats man. Those days are far, far away for me.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 13, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Down in Texas, where all the grandkids are, grandfathers are never called grandfather and rarely, grandpa. Most are called Paw-Paw, Pop-Pop or something like that. With me having served in the Navy I have been dubbed Popeye.




I go by pa-paw myself.............................8 grandkids! :shock:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats Popeye!! 
I remember how excited we were with our first child. I can't imagine how it feels to have a grandchild!
Congrats again and God bless you and the rest of the bunch! :mrgreen:


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats flounder. Hope everything is well.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 19, 2008)

ConGrats, I have two kids the Lord has blessed me and the wife with, its an overpowering feeling to see what was created and our family ties to carry on, so to see it as a GrandFather-wow, to see yet another family generation 

Awsome, congrats again


----------



## Tyler_W (May 4, 2008)

HEY HE WAS BORN ON MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!! Sweetness!


----------



## Popeye (May 4, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> ...to see yet another family generation...



The oldest Granddaughter is 9 so it better be like 15 more years before I see _another_ family generation if you know what I mean.


----------

